# British Bluedog's Theatre



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi
Just thought i'd share an englishman's castle with all of you. I live in the rainy and damp, but stunning county of somerset just outside the beautiful Georgian city of Bath.
I've had a hiatus of about 15 years out of the game so decided to get back in!
My little humble cinema is our 'Front room' as you call it in the UK.
I bought some 'Retro' speakers of sorts - well retro compared to some of the great kit you chaps have. I like the idea of a speaker to be a piece of fine furniture. Something your going to have to live with for years. Bit like the wife i suppose? B&W make Beautiful cherry wood speakers!
First are the Speakers - all B&W. 704's which to my ears sound awesome! (especially when i listened to Transformers dark side of the moon)
Nice big ASW 650 sub for the ground shakin bit. A B&W CDN centre which i know is the older version of the 704 but it does sound great! when i get some more dollar i will make it match perfectly.
Last is the B&W DS6 which have had some mixed reviews but for there age they sound top.
All powered with the award winning Onkyo TX SR608.
All the speakers came with a load of VERY expensive cabling (expensive to me!) No idea if it makes any difference to the sound but to a lot of you audioholics...it does!
All in all this sounds fantastic and sooooo happy with it. Its still in an organic state so will grow as time goes along.
Just need to refine things, such as adding a dedicated stand for the centre, maybe move the DS6's to the side wall? Maybe add two more sats at the back for 7.1? Dunno yet?
Anyway any comments on changing, moving, whatever, please feel free.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice and clean good job


----------



## dmark1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice Bluedog! 

One suggestion: get a stand for the center channel that will put the tweeter at the same height as the L & R speakers. This will improve the lateral soundstaging quite a lot.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

dmark1 said:


> Very nice Bluedog!
> 
> One suggestion: get a stand for the center channel that will put the tweeter at the same height as the L & R speakers. This will improve the lateral soundstaging quite a lot.


+1 - very nice indeed!

If you cannot find a stand that is quite tall enough, you could also find one that allows you to tilt the CC a bit. I did a DIY stand that I angled it about 8 degrees to align the soundstage a bit better. HTip did something along this line as well.


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> +1 - very nice indeed!
> 
> If you cannot find a stand that is quite tall enough, you could also find one that allows you to tilt the CC a bit. I did a DIY stand that I angled it about 8 degrees to align the soundstage a bit better. HTip did something along this line as well.


The problem will be the fireplace.(and the wife) Angle it towards my head? If i angle it on the exsiting stand in the picture will that help things?
Also should i point the main speakers to my head?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would give it a try on the current stand - just angle it slightly so - as you said - it points toward your head at the listening position. 

You could toe in the speakers - but that will narrow the soundstage (if that matters to you). Best advice - give it a try. Tinkering is always fun!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! One option for the center could be... To mount it above your flat screen and aim it down toward your head in your listening position..


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> I would give it a try on the current stand - just angle it slightly so - as you said - it points toward your head at the listening position.
> 
> You could toe in the speakers - but that will narrow the soundstage (if that matters to you). Best advice - give it a try. Tinkering is always fun!


I will angle the centre as you say and report back the results!

www.paulgreenwoodart.com


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Looks great! One option for the center could be... To mount it above your flat screen and aim it down toward your head in your listening position..


Problem with that is Brain damage from the wife.

www.paulgreenwoodart.com


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Mods, I seem to have my website still on my signature!!! I don't know how it got back there since it was removed? I don't want to be banned!!!! Help!

www.paulgreenwoodart.com


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, sorry I think it's my mobile playing games. Panic over! Back to topic


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

:wave: Bluedog, 

Your set up is so nice looking in those beautiful pictures! Have you had a chance to adjust your center and how about toeing in the mains? If so, don't forget to re-run the room correction after making any changes in speaker placement.


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

hyghwayman said:


> :wave: Bluedog,
> 
> Your set up is so nice looking in those beautiful pictures! Have you had a chance to adjust your center and how about toeing in the mains? If so, don't forget to re-run the room correction after making any changes in speaker placement.


Toed in the mains, and the centre pointing directly at my nogging. Also added some new monitor audio rears. Re run room correction. Done!


----------

